# Onion plant



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Recently I purchased 2 onion plants (Crinum natans). I have heard that they are relatively easy to care for, but I havn't really been able to find out much about them. Does anyone know anything about these plants (needs, origin, growth, size. etc.)?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant, Onion.htm

try that site, it should have a good amount of info about the onions.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks a ton! U saved my butt. i guess i need to go fix them up and replant them the correct way.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

hahah no problem. that site has helped me out plenty of times. bookmark it, there are PLENTY of things to view and soak up on that site. good luck with your onions!


----------

